# flipping good.



## FUM (Oct 21, 2011)

Couple of friends stopped by and we're looking at my harvest and he asked me if I flip my buds? I kind of chuckled and said no,whats that? He pulled out a nice long bud out of the jar and the top (that was at bottom of the jar) was moist, and the other end was dry. In my mind I'm thinking that I have to pull all my buds out of the jars and "flip" then all.lol. He just took one of the jars and turned it up side down. There, it's flipped. He explained that it makes what ever water is left in the stem and makes it run the other way,and adds to a even cure. Roll em' if they'er laying down,flip em' if they'er standing.:icon_smile:  Makes dam good sense to me by God. Peace out.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 21, 2011)

Your friend is right. However, the less you handle the buds, the less you damage the trichs. So, some people flip, other people who don't care stir the jars, or shake them. It ensures your buds dry evenly and lowers the risk of mold.


-nasty


----------



## FUM (Oct 21, 2011)

No, you have it wrong. You just turn the jars upside down to "flip" them. Then what ever water is in the stems runs the other way. You do not take the bud out of jars my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Never flipped my buds,,just gently(lol) took them out of the jar,,,, and smoked the crap outta them..


----------



## FUM (Oct 28, 2011)

I understand that. Thank Puffin Nugs. I have to go buy way more jars this year. This was a killer year for us here,we had some great plants. I have had to leave in paper bags for quite some time now. I hope that they don't get below 10% moisture content inside the bags before I get to them. Seem to me that we have enough humidity in the air it's self to take care of that issue.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 28, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> No, you have it wrong. You just turn the jars upside down to "flip" them. Then what ever water is in the stems runs the other way. You do not take the bud out of jars my friend.


 


			
				PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> that why you only fill your jars abotu half full and not packed during the first weeks of a cure. that way all the buds evenly dry without having to flip them or take them out, i slight little shake of the jar they should be rearranged enough. once they are cured enogh for storage then you can pack them full.


 
Not wrong. Just different methods.


----------



## FUM (Oct 29, 2011)

For sure. No problum, just a differant point of view. Thats the way we all learn and insure the best product. I'm going to be able to donate to quite a few ppl this year.


----------

